

Sillicon Valley's Innovation Crisis - mgh2
http://www.trendguardian.com/2013/10/jason-pontin-sillicon-valleys.html

======
xgarland
Is it me or has this theme of Silicon Valley's innovation, or lack thereof,
become played out?

Like, it's become sort of the popular thing to do as of late, and it is such
bullshit. Pundits are so quick to criticize the region as a whole yet only can
point to startups they see everyday in mainstream tech media—very annoying.

